# 53 years ago!!



## Ken N Tx (Sep 14, 2016)

2 kids got married...
.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 14, 2016)

Happy 53rd you two.:heart:


----------



## IKE (Sep 14, 2016)

Happy Anniversary !!


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 14, 2016)

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 14, 2016)

Awwww....sweet.  Happy anniversary you two!  :love_heart:


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 14, 2016)

Happy Anniversary!  A handsome couple.  Still are.


----------



## 911 (Sep 14, 2016)

Gee, Ken, you haven't changed a bit. Happy Anniversary.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Gemma (Sep 14, 2016)

What a beautiful couple!  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 14, 2016)

Happy Anniversary!  Gee -- do you think the marriage is gonna last?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 14, 2016)

Happy Anniversary and many more.


----------



## Carla (Sep 14, 2016)

*Happy Anniversary !  *

How lucky you are to have found one another!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 15, 2016)

....For all the happy wishes!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 15, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Happy Anniversary!  Gee -- do you think the marriage is gonna last?


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 15, 2016)

Wow, there's a coincidence - same day, but for me it's only 43 years.

Happy Anniversary to you.


----------



## Brookswood (Sep 15, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------

